

Ask HN: obfuscated link vs. username/password? - threebutton

In building a couple simple web apps, I'm considering using an obfuscated link:
http://domain.com/8498j9f43498j9f43o8jeo8je9jfe
that members can bookmark, rather than require a username and password every time.<p>Terrible idea? What are the risks if the url is long and random enough?
======
byoung2
_What are the risks if the url is long and random enough?_

Users wouldn't be able to use public/shared computers without the risk that
this URL would be left behind.

------
wwortiz
I don't sync bookmarks and rarely use them; so take multiple computers/devices
and I wouldn't be using your service very easily

